# Einschüchterungsfalle downcenter.de / freedown.at auf Besucherfang



## dvill (14 Juni 2009)

Google kennt sie alle (TM).

Sieht etwas selbstgestrickt aus. Einschüchterungsfallen kann jeder. Bleibt die Frage, wer den Inkassokasper geben wird.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle downcenter.de / freedown.at auf Besucherfang*

Ein me-too Nutzloser 



			
				Impressum und  Registrierung schrieb:
			
		

> GO-ALK D.o.o.
> Milosa Obilica 85
> 76300 Bijeljina
> Bosnien-Herzegowina


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle downcenter.de / freedown.at auf Besucherfang*

Ist wohl eher ein alter Bekannter in Insolvenz mit neuer "Front-Strohfrau"


----------



## dvill (30 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle downcenter.de / freedown.at auf Besucherfang*

Der Verein hat wieder Geld für Google-Bezahlwerbung (z.B. "divx").


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle downcenter.de / freedown.at auf Besucherfang*

Mit Vorschaltseite pics24.net hinter der sich downcenter.de versteckt


> 1.
> DivX Player 7.0
> Deutsch Downloaden
> Jetzt sofort Runterladen
> [noparse] divx.pics24.net[/noparse]


Die Vorschaltseite ohne  Parameter ist gesperrt und 
ist auf dieselbe Adresse und Namen wie  downcenter.de  registriert

PS: ( einträchtig neben der anderen Nutzlosseite Meine-Software.me/ )


----------



## Eniac (31 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle downcenter.de / freedown.at auf Besucherfang*

- Downportal.de
- Downportal.net

Kassiert wird hier:  Rechnungportal.com

Und einen etwas seltsamen shop gibt es auch noch:

restpostenknaller.de
Restposten-heute.de


Eniac


----------

